# Will this cage be ok?



## steven120694 (Aug 3, 2011)

Okay, so, i recently bought a rat cage that was 70x45x60, however the bar spacing was 21mm. I am getting 2 male rats sometime next week. I have however sent the cage back as it was cracked :-\ and now the seller says there are no more in stock! So i have found a different one. 

The cage i have found is 70x35x50 and the bar spacing is 10mm. It is also very cheap, so i can spend more on toys for my baby ratties! I have looked on the calculator and it says it is ok for 2 rats.

I was wondering if this would be ok? they will have a new one (probably bigger) in about 6 months to a years time. Wll this do? 
THANK YOU!


----------



## Bananana (Aug 1, 2011)

35 cm x 50 cm is a very small footprint for a cage. I wouldn't buy it, especially if you're planning on keeping them in there for up to a year. Sorry


----------



## steven120694 (Aug 3, 2011)

it's 70x35x50 (Length x Depth x Hight)


----------



## Bananana (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, but 70 cm of height is not very tall as it is (though it would work if the base was bigger). When we talk about a cage's "footprint," we mean length times width. A cage's footprint is an important factor in deciding whether it is suitable because horizontal space is more important than vertical space. 

It would be passable for 2 small rats for a short time, but for 6 months to a year, I think it'll be too cramped. Especially since you have males, who often develop hormonal aggression, which is exacerbated by cramped quarters.


----------



## steven120694 (Aug 3, 2011)

I only really have one place to put a cage, But the maximum width and hight i can fit in there, without it being to cramped, is 70 x 55 and around 60 for the depth. That is the only cage i have found that i could fit. 

Do you honestly think that it isnt suitable for 2 rats? I would want them to be happy, so would it be best if i didn't get them at all? maybe something smaller?

I really do have my heart set on rats, however i dont want them to be unhappy and fight, and i would always put the rats health first :-\

Thank you!


----------



## Bananana (Aug 1, 2011)

70 cm x 55 cm x 60 cm sounds fine for 2 rats, especially if you use the space wisely and hang lots of hammocks and stuff (that's so much better than the dimensions you listed before!). You might want to get them a wheel (the Wodent wheels seems to fit nicely in smaller spaces). 

Do you know the name and model of the cage you're looking at getting? If you post a link, we can get a better idea of what you're working with.


----------



## steven120694 (Aug 3, 2011)

I havent found a cage, like i said, that was the only one i could find that would fit :-\ Do you know one that would fit?
I live in the UK, and the only ones i could find were the ferplast furet plus and the jenny cage, along with others that are really big. 
I was going to be getting the ferplast furet plus, just after christmas but keep them in the 70x36x50 (LXDXH)CM, till then.

Would they be ok in it for around 5 months? I have seen the cage and it looks suitable to me (As the petshop had 2 male adults in it, up for adoption, but im no expert. 

Do you know any cages that will fit this space? (70cm length, 45-50cm depth and 50-55cm high?)


----------



## steven120694 (Aug 3, 2011)

I have seen a gerbilarium at pets at home, it measures 70cm length, 37cm depth and 56cm high? http://www.petsathome.com/shop/extra-large-gerbilarium-by-pets-at-home-15972


----------

